# My Friend's chihuahua



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

I know there was some talk from someone on here saying their puppy was the smallest and people were ranting about it being the smallest puppy in the world. Well, my friend who breeds chihuahuas, has a male chihuahua that is 8 months and as of 2 days ago only weighed 3.3lbs!!! He's a tiny little thing that fits in your pocket!! His name is Peanut which is very fitting but he has a HUGE personality!! LOL! I will try to get some pics and share with you.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Ciarra's honda is 3lbs at 7months also


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Aww...it's really neat to see the very small ones from time to time!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

There's a lot of tinies on this board. Hopefully some of them will post pictures.

Brody is average. He weighs 3.7 pounds at 7 months.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I just love them all. Tiny, petite, average, big, muscular, bony, short legs, long legs, short hair, long hair, any possible color, apple, deer, boy, girl, skinny, fat, whatever. I am partial to the little ones cuz that's what we've had but I don't think I've met a chi that I don't love. My neice's boy Riku is a big boned full chihuahua (I'll post a pic) and he weighs around 10 pounds and has the funniest personality. He's a great snuggler cuz there's something to hold on to.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I dont think we have ever had the smallest pup in the world on here? We have had some that came close to the guiness book record at the time? Unless this talk was before my time, LOL! I have seen full grown Chihuahuas under 1 lbs before but ofcourse they were way to fragile and not healthy:-(

Chibi is 2 lbs and 8 oz and will be 2yrs old in 2 months.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Michelle i think mommasboy is referring to this newbie post http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=38267 with the chi x which was in the british newspapers last week claiming to be fully grown at 3 weeks and 2oz or something to that effect


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey weighed 1.8 oz at birth, 3.8 lbs at 1 year. She is average size.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Bailey is 3.5 pounds and almost 7 months. But he definitely can't fit in a pocket anymore! lol


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

LOL yoshi's mom you are Chihuahua People's winner of the SMALLEST CHI ON THE WEB!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Fynn and Rosie are both 3 1/2 lbs aged 8 and 9 years old.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

The breeder I went to had one named "Precious" that was six months old and only weighed barely over 2 1/2 pounds. She wouldn't let her be adopted until last week due to her small size. Pretty little girl. I thought she was lovely, but she was scared or disinterested in meeting me. LOL

Lil' Bit, on the other hand, came right on up and made her way straight onto my lap. She's younger than Precious (only 12 weeks) but 1.8 pounds.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

A lady down the street from me has a little male Chi who weighs about three pounds. He looks tiny and fragile next to my six-pound Kozanna. His legs look like they would snap so eaily. He's adorable, but seems so fragile. The tiny ones are so cute, but a little scary to handle.


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

mommasboy said:


> I know there was some talk from someone on here saying their puppy was the smallest and people were ranting about it being the smallest puppy in the world. Well, my friend who breeds chihuahuas, has a male chihuahua that is 8 months and as of 2 days ago only weighed 3.3lbs!!! He's a tiny little thing that fits in your pocket!! His name is Peanut which is very fitting but he has a HUGE personality!! LOL! I will try to get some pics and share with you.


Thats not small. Sally my tri colored is 10 mos and 3lbs and is big to me but I got a 19yr old yorkie that is 1.5lbs and that in my opinion is too small of a dog to have ( For me anyways) and I hope Emma gets bigger than Sally which I think she will being her bones are bigger than Sallys right now LOL! I do not want anymore that are so tiny that you are afraid you might step on them and thats the end of that.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree, the little 3 lbers. are very tiny. Fragile little wee ones, and very quick to get under your feet.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

SillySally said:


> Thats not small. Sally my tri colored is 10 mos and 3lbs and is big to me but I got a 19yr old yorkie that is 1.5lbs and that in my opinion is too small of a dog to have ( For me anyways) and I hope Emma gets bigger than Sally which I think she will being her bones are bigger than Sallys right now LOL! I do not want anymore that are so tiny that you are afraid you might step on them and thats the end of that.


SillySally do you have pictures of your dear old Yorkie? I would love to see her. 1.5 pounds is SOOOOOOOOO tiny! I would love to see a picture of her.
Brodysmom


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> SillySally do you have pictures of your dear old Yorkie? I would love to see her. 1.5 pounds is SOOOOOOOOO tiny! I would love to see a picture of her.
> Brodysmom


Sure I will try to snap some of her next to Emma that way you can tell the difference in size. It will be tommorrow tho because we are cooking out on the grill and hangin outside its such a beautiful day.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Yep....not super tiny. Soo many chi's are at the 3 lb mark. Some have a body that makes them look even smaller than that though. Ivy is 18 mos and is 2 lbs 4 oz, she was almost 2 oz at birth. I think she might still fill out later though. She has been spayed but hasn't gained any weight. Now Willow......another story lol!!! She's my laid back tubbie girl, with a great personality to match.

Lori


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

You can never really go by weights to figure out their size. I have seen people post their Chi's weigh 2 lbs., and they are as big, or bigger than my 3 lbers. Little G weighs 2 lbs., and she's teensy weensy, but not a major difference from her 3 lb. siblings.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Kioana said:


> LOL yoshi's mom you are Chihuahua People's winner of the SMALLEST CHI ON THE WEB!


LOL! No Chibi is not even the smallest on our board. I believe Ivy and a few other's is smaller than Chibi. There have been some teeny, weeny guys/gals come and go. If I am not mistaken Bambi (RIP) was one of the smallest in awhile? ;-)


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*!*



TLI said:


> You can never really go by weights to figure out their size. I have seen people post their Chi's weigh 2 lbs., and they are as big, or bigger than my 3 lbers. Little G weighs 2 lbs., and she's teensy weensy, but not a major difference from her 3 lb. siblings.


Yes, I agree. Yosh and Chibi are 1 lb apart but really you can not tell much difference between them. All of Chibi's hair makes him look a good bit bigger, LOL! You can only tell how fine boned he is when he is wet;-) I think the little Cobby build Chi's when they are this size are very tiny looking and oh so sweet


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*Chloe* said:


> Michelle i think mommasboy is referring to this newbie post http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=38267 with the chi x which was in the british newspapers last week claiming to be fully grown at 3 weeks and 2oz or something to that effect


Wow! I hadnt seen that thread yet. What an interesting read.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> LOL! No Chibi is not even the smallest on our board. I believe Ivy and a few other's is smaller than Chibi. There have been some teeny, weeny guys/gals come and go. If I am not mistaken Bambi (RIP) was one of the smallest in awhile? ;-)





Yoshismom said:


> Yes, I agree. Yosh and Chibi are 1 lb apart but really you can not tell much difference between them. All of Chibi's hair makes him look a good bit bigger, LOL! You can only tell how fine boned he is when he is wet;-) I think the little Cobby build Chi's when they are this size are very tiny looking and oh so sweet


Chibi is a small fry for sure! He looks about my oldest girl Lexie's size, as well as Lori's Ivy's size. 

There is a difference between my older 2 and the younger one's size, just not major. All 3 of mine are the more cobby builds, being short in height and length, but the girls are built on a much more petite frame. 

The weights just don't tell you anything really as I mentioned yesterday. My 3 lbers. look the same size as everyone's 2 1/2 lbers. Gia is a few ounces over 2 lbs., and can be held in the palm of your hand. I guess it's more the way they are built than anything. 

I think the weight thing can be very deceiving, and a lot of the reason people are so gung ho for 1 and 2 lbers. They don't really realize how TINY a 3/4 lb. pup is. I think that's why so many breeders have started breeding down (which I think is terrible) because of so many misconceptions.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

I would love to see some photos of these tiny beauties. I rarely get a chance to see chi's where I am and my Peek weighing at 5 pounds is the smallest one I've seen. I can't imagine anything tinier. Would reallylove to see some photos. Rochelle.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Rochelle said:


> I would love to see some photos of these tiny beauties. I rarely get a chance to see chi's where I am and my Peek weighing at 5 pounds is the smallest one I've seen. I can't imagine anything tinier. Would reallylove to see some photos. Rochelle.


Here's the teeniest of my 3. She's 14 months old.

I will try to take a pic of her standing in the hand from further back so you can get a better idea of how teensy she is.  The picture of her standing in the Tutu should give you a pretty good idea. 



















We never expected her to stay so teeny. She can lay in the palm of a Mans hand. It's crazy! :lol:

Here's my little 3 lb. girl, Lexie. My little Chance is about the same size as Lexie, he just doesn't like the camera much.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I see programs where someone is carrying their Chi in a shirt pocket or in a Teacup and those are usually young pups in these scenarios. People want a tiny dog like that and usually when they hear 3 lbs or smaller they having no concept of weigt of dogs think that is what they are getting? I have people tell me all the time that they want a Teacup when they see mine as if mine are not small enough? I also have people tell me all the time that they have smaller Chi's at home. I think it is all wrapped around the different age's and builds of the Chi's. So many misconceptions. Sadly even some of the 3 lb Chi's end up in rescue's as some people honestly do not feel they are small enough??? I try to explain the health issues that can come with these little guys and how the one's they are seeing in picture's and on Tv are probably babies thus even tinier.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> I see programs where someone is carrying their Chi in a shirt pocket or in a Teacup and those are usually young pups in these scenarios. People want a tiny dog like that and usually when they hear 3 lbs or smaller they having no concept of weigt of dogs think that is what they are getting? I have people tell me all the time that they want a Teacup when they see mine as if mine are not small enough? I also have people tell me all the time that they have smaller Chi's at home. I think it is all wrapped around the different age's and builds of the Chi's. So many misconceptions. Sadly even some of the 3 lb Chi's end up in rescue's as some people honestly do not feel they are small enough??? I try to explain the health issues that can come with these little guys and how the one's they are seeing in picture's and on Tv are probably babies thus even tinier.


Yes, very true. I have never seen a full grown pup fit in a teacup or a shirt pocket. Yes, maybe a larger pocket, but not a shirt pocket. The reason I say that is because I have a pic of Gia in a pocket from just the other day. :lol: It's a suit coat pocket, which is not as small as a shirt pocket. 

Like you mentioned if more people knew just how tiny a 3 lb. pup is, they wouldn't be as quick to want a 2 lb. pup. You see all over the net where people say their 5 lb. pups weighs 3 lbs. and people researching or looking for a Chi then says, well, if that's 3 lbs., I want 2 lbs. You know what I mean? There is no guarantee when you get a tiny pup that they will stay tiny. You can research their entire Pedigree, and a 4 lb. Mom, and 3 lb. Dad can throw 6 lb. pups. 

People say all kinds of things. I don't know if it's there way of making conversation, or what it really is. I have had one person tell me that they had a smaller Chi than mine. The guy lives in my neighborhood. He was driving by as I was walking mine. He slowed down a bit and said, oh how sweet, I have one a bit smaller than that at home. About a month later they were having a garage sell, and guess who was outside that day while we were walking? His Chi. Of course when he saw us walking, up he runs to investigate mine. I saw the owner come walking up calling him, he saw me, funny look on his face. I said is this your Chi? He said yes. I said, boy he must have grown since I saw you driving down the road. He said, oh yeah, he has really grown lately. :lol: I just giggled and went on our way.

Most of the stories I get are how they bought their Chi, and it was supposed to be the size of mine grown, but kept growing and growing. I feel bad for people like that, but there just isn't any way of knowing. There are more Chi's these days above standard than there aren't. Finding the little bitty ones is like finding a needle in a hay stack. And unless they are over a year old when you get them, you can't be sure.

I would have to say from seeing many Chi's, anyone that gives up their 3 lb. Chi because it isn't small enough must have been really wanting a hamster. :lol: They really don't get much smaller than that. The average Chi these days is about 5 lbs. And many many over 6 lbs. I have seen people sell their 3 lb. Chi's because they ended up being to big of a responsibility. They didn't realize what they were getting themselves into. Having Chi's that size is a non-stop job. 

Anyway, bottom line is the misconceptions. But I doubt they'll ever stop.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

I agree. Both (some) buyers and sellers are always fixated on the size of the dog and will often list that first: will only be 2 lbs...blah, blah, blah. Don't get me wrong. I like the smallness of a chi and don't go around looking for a fifteen to twenty pounder. But I honestly don't feel comfortable around dogs that are really small. I am, however, partial to a certain look: cobby body, not too short a snout, non-huge ears, large/dark eyes, and thick fur/feathered tail. 

Of course Tilly would be everything my "type" isn't. LOL I really hesitated before picking her because she is so tiny. She's the smallest of both available litters, and I'm still a bit scared when picking her up. Boo is exactly six pounds, and I'm happy with that size. But Tilly's personality just screamed at me. Only two other pups were as friendly as she was and one was white with tan spots (same exact coloring as Poppet, which I couldn't handle) and the other one has a slight case of hydroenchephilitis and wasn't offered for sale (I didn't spell that right, but I'm too lazy to do a search on it).

Maybe she'll "fatten" up in time.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Having just had a 1-1/2 lb. full grown chi (Bambi), who as we knew, had health problems, I understand the novelty to it. It was great to have her with us always in a cute little bag and people were fascinated by her. That being said, they are a different kind of work than the sturdier ones. I love them all and am not scared at all to have a "smaller" one now that I have done it, but it definitely wouldn't fit into everyones lifestyle. Bambi was very docile and didn't do the walks and things that Gia does. I just love her by the way. I think Chloe will do all those things. She is extremely active and not afraid of anything. I have no idea what size she will end up. It's fun to guess but as you guys said, you never really know until they are older. I worry so much less about Chloe as she just isn't as fragile as Bam was. She is sturdier. When I hold her, I don't feel like I could break her. It really is all in the frame. She weighs 1 lb. 3 oz. and I swear she feels like 2 of Bambi. She's solid. I love the differences in all the body types but I really will worry so much less for this healthy chi. Hell, she could end up 8 lbs. for all I know. She's a beast. Nothing feminine about her.


----------

